# Comfortis? Others?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone use Comfortis and have anything good or bad to say? What about others like Program, Revolution, Sentinel? Ideally I'm looking for something with tick control but I've never seen a tick on Renji and our main issues is fleas. I'm interested in Comfortis most as it's new and so far, seems to be okay. Is Program still functioning well? I know you can use it with Capstar to nail adults AND eggs.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Diana
We started our dogs on Comfortis last month. Now its too soon for me to really say it works great however I have noticed my dogs dont seem to be itchy and scratchy as much. We too have not found any fleas on us, as in my husband and I. My vet recommended it to kill fleas and thier eggs also said another benefit was that its alot cheaper than the others and its not topical so if you have dogs that play together. No fears of ingestion of something bad. 
Sorry I am not much for help but so far so good, We use it for the two dogs and the puppy.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

From what I've read, and it could be wrong, the first dose goes well but the second dose may see some side effects. Again, I've just been poking around the internet so who knows if it really holds water. Let me know how dose #2 goes!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always used Frontline Plus for the dogs. I have used program for my cats though and it worked with no side effects. Capstar is great stuff too for a short-term solution!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have been using Comfortis for well over 6 months now on my Shadow (she will be 10 in March). I have nothing but wonderful things to say about this product. Shadow has always had a severe flea allergy, and NOTHING that we have tried in the past (Frontline and Advantage included) has worked with such wonderful results. For the first time in a long time, Shadow has a full thick beautiful coat. She is so much more content and rarely scratches at anything anymore. I don't generally give them once a month as directed but instead I give one pill every 6 weeks. Not a flea on her EVER! We have seen no side effects at all other than the absence of fleas. I highly recommend this product, I know that with all medications and products, dogs can react differrently, but in our case it really has been a miracle worker!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMFrom what I've read, and it could be wrong, the first dose goes well but the second dose may see some side effects. Again, I've just been poking around the internet so who knows if it really holds water. Let me know how dose #2 goes!



Geez thats all I need lol... Bella has allready struggled with side affects of her vaccinations costing me all sorts of extra cash to just get her better from the side affects.. bahhhh.... i will let u know though. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes well.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212I have been using Comfortis for well over 6 months now on my Shadow (she will be 10 in March). I have nothing but wonderful things to say about this product. Shadow has always had a severe flea allergy, and NOTHING that we have tried in the past (Frontline and Advantage included) has worked with such wonderful results. For the first time in a long time, Shadow has a full thick beautiful coat. She is so much more content and rarely scratches at anything anymore. I don't generally give them once a month as directed but instead I give one pill every 6 weeks. Not a flea on her EVER! We have seen no side effects at all other than the absence of fleas. I highly recommend this product, I know that with all medications and products, dogs can react differrently, but in our case it really has been a miracle worker!



This this good to hear.. because Kahn we found out recently is allergic to fleas. Poor guys had quite an infection from them last month, chewing his butt raw. Good to know also no ill affects either since my Bella tends to get those easily.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Like I said there is always a chance for reactions to occur, different meds affect dogs in different ways. But Shadow has not had any reactions to the meds. I honestly forgot what she was "supposed" to look like, we had been teasing her aboutneeding a butt toupee for several years now. We tried EVERYTHING! So far Comfortis is the only thing that has helped her, not sure how it affects the seasonal allergies but they aren't bothering her either this year. I am guessing that she is not weakened by the flea allergy so the oher ones aren't hitting her nearly as hard. I hope that Comfortis can work for your girl as well


----------

